# Xbox 360 "slim" HDMI display issue SOLVED



## xXNomaD88Xx (Apr 5, 2012)

Quick fix: Use HD component cables 

So let me guess. You went to a friends house with your xbox or got a new TV and then forgot to set your console back to standard def before you tried turning it back on, and now HDMI wont display anything at all. 

If you are having trouble getting your new Xbox 360 to display anything through an HDMI cable here's a pretty easy fix, made totally idiot-proof:

1. Unplug the HDMI cable from your console, but NOT from the TV. Find the regular component cables that came with your Xbox (red, yellow, white), and hook them up to your console, then the TV.

2. Make sure your TV is on the right video setting (this varies by TV) and turn on your Xbox. You should get to the profile selection screen or it will automatically select one. Either way, select a profile. Then STOP.

3. Put the controller down and go to the back of your TV and Xbox. For the record, this next step IS safe and wont destroy your components or cables. MAKE SURE that one end of the HDMI cable is connected to your TV. Unplug the component cables from the TV first, and then the Xbox. again, this will NOT damage the cables or TV or Xbox, I've personally used this fix. Now, plug the loose end of the HDMI cable in to the back of the Xbox. Remember, the other end should ALREADY be plugged into your TV.

4. Enter this button combo and remember you wont see anything or hear anything on the screen at this time. DPAD RIGHT 9 Times, A BUTTON 4 times, LEFT CONTROL STICK UP 3 times. Set your TV to the video setting you use for HDMI and then Press A BUTTON Once. VOILA! You've got your display back. Choose the setting that best reflects your TVs personality and have fun!

You're Welcome :smile:


----------



## bwsealirl (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks for this, much appreciated. Ill keep note of it.


----------

